# Medalist Renaissance, what would you do



## Bytedisk (Apr 27, 2012)

I need your expert advice. I have an opportunity to purchase a beautiful Medalist Renaissance from original owner, never fired, weights finished same as gun finish, case like new, includes manual, keys. Nicest firearm I have ever seen. Price $5600 includes shipping. My concern is the lot number and history of gun. Serial number is A70UUxxxx. I have contacted Browning Historian and they are sending me a certified letter confirming it as a Renaissance but say they are unable to give any history of the gun. Only history available (from dealer FFL records) shows gun was purchased by dealer from Browning Arms in Arnold Missouri in 1984. The dealer held on to the gun till 1996 when it was sold to original buyer. No one is able to explain the lot number.

Does the above make the gun more special, worth more
Would you consider this a true Renaissance
Wanting a Renaissance, would you pay $5600 or look for one with a standard serial number


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Here is some info....you can decide for yourself........all of these places have them for sale........Gunsamerica.....ICollector.....Cowans Auctions....GunsInt'l....RockIsland Auction......Browning date your firearm..............I have yet to see one go for $5600, but I am not looking for one either...good luck.


----------

